# Cleaning aquarium glass



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Good evening all

I am fixing to take down a 29 gallon aquarium and converted it into a dart frog vivarium. My question is I assume I can use white vinegar to clean off the water stains and it would be safe for the frogs. Of course after rinsing off the vinegar. Please let me know your opinion if this would be a safe method for my new vivarium. 

Roger


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Are the frogs in it already or you're just prepping it for them? If you're prepping it you could use acetone or rubbing alcohol, since they'd both evaporate, but you wouldn't use that if there's already frogs in it.

There's a good post somewhere in the stickies. Someone tested using lemon juice vs. just citric acid and found citric acid worked the best for a frog-safe solution (assuming your frogs are already in the vivarium). You can search for the post if you want - they had pictures and everything.

Good luck,
Thane


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

If you don't have frogs in it:

If it is just water stains or mineral buildup (as opposed to glass surface actually damaged) then vinegar or CLR (for tough stains if vinegar doesn't work) in combination with a razorblade will remove it. Citric acid could probably also be used.

If you have frogs in it:

I have used vinegar for removing stains/mineral buildup not taken off with simply wiping with water. Some say lemon juice could be used, but I don't like having the oils from the lemon juice. Citric acid solution could probably also be used


The solvents mentioned above (isopropanol, etc) will not remove mineral buildup.


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the information no the frogs are not in it and will be not in it for a while. I will be cleaning the tank and making a background and installing a drainage system before frogs are added at least a month away. 

Roger


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry - I misspoke. I used acetone and rubbing alcohol to clean my glass before siliconing on the background and all that, but I was using fresh cut glass with no water stains. I'd just say if you use CLR you'd want to make sure to clean the glass off really good after that so there's no residual chemicals.

Side note: I had an issue in my build where I got silicone all over the place (lesson: mask everything off if you're not skilled with silicone). It took me forever to get it off - razor blades didn't get everything off. I had to use mineral spirits which left a greasy residue, then had to use the acetone, rubbing alcohol, and the foaming auto-glass cleaner to remove that. The acetone is great as a kind of final cleanup if the glass isn't too dirty to begin with but if there's a lot more gunk you have to use a razor blade or some other cleaner.


----------



## robthefrogman (Jul 19, 2014)

Vinegar is what I use...then rinse... It works great and can actually be used to clean you wooden floors too...


----------



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

I would try vinegar first and see if it works. If not, move on to clr but make sure to clean it off well.


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Vinegar worked great the tank was not very dirty in the first place. I will be dropping off my tank with Josh from Genesis Exotics. He is going to drill a drain hole in the tank so it will be easy to drain water out of the false bottom. I will then build a background. 

Roger


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

There has been another thread recently about this topic...I suggested Jeweler's Rouge...check it out...


----------

